# Grizzly G0768  8 X 16 Lathe



## jdsc

Brand new to the forum and looking at my first lathe. Have had some experience, though long ago with simple turning and now looking to add a lathe to my garage for small projects. I've looked at the 7 x lathes and want to try something a bit bigger. As most say, buy the biggest you can afford and you won't regret it.

As a result the G0768 seems to offer quite a bit but there just isn't much information available online. Can anyone that has one give me some feedback as to their experience with this. How is the runout, how about the electronics, reliability, etc. I have watched the YouTube videos by BobN and those are very informative but would like some more information if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdsc

Hi, Still hoping for a reply and some input on the Grizzly G0768 8 x 16 lathe. There just isn't much of anything online about this lathe unless I'm looking in all the wrong places. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## JimDawson

Hopefully somebody will be able to help you out.  I know nothing about them, but keep trying.


----------



## wrmiller

I don't have much in the way of direct experience with it, but someone local bought one and I helped get it set up for him. Overall, it is no better or worse than the 7x14 quality-wise IMO. Some are better than others, but it's a crap shoot. You get a slightly wider bed (3/4"?) and the compound has a bit more meat to it, which is always good as this is a weak link on these smaller lathes. But you have the same HP rating as the 7x14, so no extra oomph in the power department. Can't speak to the electronics, but Griz has pretty good customer service should something fail. The spindle bore is no bigger than the 7x14 either. I'd call it a 7x14 on a mild weight training regime.  

I guess it would help to understand what you want to do with this thing. If this is the biggest you have room for, or at your max budget that's one thing. If you can swing a few hundred dollars more (and have the room for it) you get a WHOLE lot more bang for your buck with the 10x22 but the lower cost version doesn't have the variable speed. Always trade offs.


----------



## jdsc

Thanks for the reply and input. Space and budget are the two things that lead me to the G0768. The 7x are too small and I think this might fit the bill. It has the variable speed the larger ones don't offer unless you bump the budget quite a bit. It will be used for general projects, nothing specific, but every once in a while I'll find a need for a lathe and this seemed like a good compromise. Hence my interest. I'm really surprised at the lack of information on this lathe and that concerns me. I was hoping to find out about it's accuracy, or lack thereof,  and it's reliability. 
That being said, the 10x22's offer a lot more for a small increase in budget and there is a wealth of information on these plus ideas on how to maximize their performance and accuracy. For me, it's pushing the size limit a bit, but if I can make it work it's definitely a contender. 
Once again thanks for the input and hopefully others will chime in on their experience with the G0768.


----------



## jdsc

Still looking for someone that has the Grizzly G0768 lathe for a first hand report. 
Thanks.


----------



## Falcon67

Right now, the G4000 is the same price.   The 9x machines have tons of info available, including a Yahoo group.  Having a 9x and a 12x, I'd consider the 9x a "minimum" type machine.  

http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000


----------



## jdsc

Thanks for the suggestion Falcon67. In all honesty, that is the way I am leaning right now. In fact, one step further towards a 10x22. A little more budget wise, but a lot more capability wise. I like the idea of the variable speed and the reverse lead screw the G0768 offers, so I am looking at the  PM1022, which has everything I am looking for plus a powered cross feed. It would be breaking the budget, but it's much better to ask for forgiveness, etc., etc........
I'm still curious why there is so little information available on the G0768. Almost nothing. Makes you wonder.


----------



## wrmiller

The members here are really great at helping you "break your budget". They did it to me as well.


----------



## Falcon67

That PM1022 looks like a good machine with lots of features.  Not cheap, but  - I bought a mini-mill from HF.  Nice, did a few things with it.  Took only a couple of months to realize how useful such a thing is and that for many things, that machine was way too small.  Sold the mini and spent WAY more money on a square column mill/drill.  To shorten the story, try hard not to buy twice.  The pain soon fades as you discover the versatility of the tool.  Which is also to say I should have gone straight to knee mill territory.    I use my 9x20 a lot, but the new 12x36 has reversable lead screw and power crossfeed, both look to be good features to have.

Something else FWIW - I think these light weigh lathes have a practical swing of about half the stated swing depending on the part.  I could mount a 9" piece of something on my 9x20, but I'm not sure the machine could do much of anything with it.


----------



## higgite

A couple of people have mentioned the PM1022. Does Matt still offer them? When I looked into getting one last year, he had none in stock and wasn't sure when or even if he would get more of them, so I bought something else. I don't find them on his web site, either. Looked like a fine machine for a home hobbyist, too.

Tom

Edit: Found the PM1022 under the PM1030 link on QMT's web site.


----------



## Falcon67

Me thinks Matt needs some help with his web presence.  It's very hard to run a business like his and keep up a web site up to date.  I spend 20 hours or so a month working the site for our local drag strip.  Plus Facebook.  Not the least counting the technical aspects.


----------



## jdsc

I agree with your evaluation of the PM website. If you google Precision Matthews there are a number of links to old and outdated pages. It takes a bit of digging to uncover what the current offerings are. At least I think those are the current offerings.......


----------



## PatrickB

Hello,
New to this site but I want to mention I have G0768 and the best item about the lathe itself is the tailstock, it has a lock handle instead of the wrench and bolt design.  Of course it comes with all of the basic items Grizzly always provides with their lathes. Do I wish I had purchased a 10" lathe? Yes I do, I also wish I had the money for the 10" lathe. I did have one issue with the lathe so far. I like to make pens and I ran across a good deal on some pattern welded round stock and while drilling the thru hole for the pen barrel the lathe could not do it. I don't know if it is because the metal had the nickel alloy in it or not. But it got about 1.5" in and the drill started to wander up and that was that, end of drilling. Fortunately I was able to finish the drilling at work on a clausing 12x40 lathe. I have not really used it much since then. My only other complaint? Speed and feed. The slowest feed on it goes pretty fast for my liking. I wish I could slow the feed down by at least half of what it is now. I also had a hard time with the pattern welded steel getting a good finish and that was with new carbide insert tooling (not Grizzlys) on the tools. They were centered properly for height. Is it better than the 7x14? Most definitely. I have not tried any threading on it yet because I have the Clausing at work and I don't have to mess with change gears there. I know, just where is enough enough? I would say if you can go with the 10" model but if you can't I don't think the 8" will cause to much disappointment.
PatrickB.
p.s. get the PM machine if you can, I think they are built a bit better.


----------



## tmarks11

Did you center drill before you used the drill?  Were you retracting the drill to clear the chips while cutting?

WRT finish: you might try cutting with HSS instead of carbide.  Generally, carbide requires a lot of pressure and a lot of speed, and a smaller lathe deflects too much when you apply that much pressure.

HSS bits are very cost effective ($5 for a HSS blank) and can be used over and over and over.  You have to learn to grind your own.  Barry Young (one of the contributors here) has an awesome set of videos on the subject:
Grinding HSS Lathe Tools - Part 1: Grinding a RH Tool

If you don't want to grind your own, you can buy indexible HSS from AR Warner:
http://www.arwarnerco.com/c-12-turning.aspx


----------



## wrmiller

jdsc said:


> I agree with your evaluation of the PM website. If you google Precision Matthews there are a number of links to old and outdated pages. It takes a bit of digging to uncover what the current offerings are. At least I think those are the current offerings.......



Use this one.

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/


----------



## jdsc

Thanks for the input on the Grizzly G0768. I think after all the comments I have decided on a 10". Probably the PM. 
Are there any reviews available on the PM 1022V or 1030V?

I've searched this site and the web and have not come up with much. Any suggestions? I'll also post this on the PM forum.


----------



## PatrickB

tmarks11,
 Yes to all of your questions and was even using cutting fluid too.
PatrickB


----------



## jer

There isn't much at all on the PM1030V out there. I have one on order, Matt said 3 to 4 weeks out, lots of people recommending the lathe but no one seems to have one. I hope it is all "they" say, Matt thinks his machine is the best bang for your buck in the 10x30 machine. Again I hope so.

I would like reports on them myself (hopefully good ones).

Jerry


----------



## jdsc

Jerry,

Didn't read your reply here until I sent one to you in the PM forum. Hopefully we will get some information prior to your lathe arriving, but if not, you may be in a position to become a pioneer and be the first to post an in depth review. At least I hope so......do you have a good camera????

Jim


----------



## jer

Jim, I don't even have a camera anymore, I gave my Nikon to my son to use he has three daughters. I can't give a meaningful in depth review due to my lack of experience but my "Mentor" is a retired machinist turned gunsmith. I will try to post my impression and his thoughts on it.

Jerry


----------



## jdsc

That's all I can ask for. Thanks. It has to be like waiting for Christmas......can't come soon enough.


----------



## jer

I don't hold my breath like I use to maybe this is what they call maturity (too old to care much). I only wish, I want it now.

I really need the time to start getting ready for it. I think it will take up a lot of room.


----------



## G0768

jdsc said:


> Thanks for the reply and input. Space and budget are the two things that lead me to the G0768. The 7x are too small and I think this might fit the bill. It has the variable speed the larger ones don't offer unless you bump the budget quite a bit. It will be used for general projects, nothing specific, but every once in a while I'll find a need for a lathe and this seemed like a good compromise. Hence my interest. I'm really surprised at the lack of information on this lathe and that concerns me. I was hoping to find out about it's accuracy, or lack thereof,  and it's reliability.
> 
> Once again thanks for the input and hopefully others will chime in on their experience with the G0768.



I have the G0768 and use it quite a bit.   The lack of reviews is self-perpetuating as this thread shows. 

The lathe is made by Weiss as the VM210 variable speed model.  Of course everyone puts their own label on it so you have to be resourceful to find relevant info but it is quite widely used (just not so much in the US).   I can't post links yet but if you search "AMA210VG Lathe 8x16" you'll get just one example.

I'll also point out the PM1033V people are recommending is the Weiss VM250.  A bigger brother to the G0768.

I gather you are no longer considering the G0768 but if you are then I'm happy to answer questions from first hand use.


----------



## jdsc

Thank you for the information and the offer to answer questions on the G0768.  I'm leaning towards the PM 1022 but all options are still on the table at this time.


----------



## DJBTurner

G0768 said:


> I have the G0768 and use it quite a bit.   The lack of reviews is self-perpetuating as this thread shows.
> 
> The lathe is made by Weiss as the VM210 variable speed model.  Of course everyone puts their own label on it so you have to be resourceful to find relevant info but it is quite widely used (just not so much in the US).   I can't post links yet but if you search "AMA210VG Lathe 8x16" you'll get just one example.
> 
> I'll also point out the PM1033V people are recommending is the Weiss VM250.  A bigger brother to the G0768.
> 
> I gather you are no longer considering the G0768 but if you are then I'm happy to answer questions from first hand use.



Hi, I am considering the G0768 and see that the Grizzly site and the specs on the lathe and in the manual show it as having a threading range (inch) of 9 TPI - 44 TPI with no 8 TPI. Is this actually the case? The Weiss 210V can do an 8 TPI thread.  Have you tried to do an 8 on your Grizzly?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Garththomas

I have a G0768, i bought it last March/2016. I am a total novice but I think it is a very well made little lathe with standard features such as the  locking tailstock, variable speed reversing, metal gears etc. In my limited use to date I'm quite happy the only drawback on a lathe this size is the spindle bore. Also there was a little more backlash in the apron gears than what I would have liked.


----------



## DJBTurner

Garththomas said:


> I have a G0768, i bought it last March/2016. I am a total novice but I think it is a very well made little lathe with standard features such as the  locking tailstock, variable speed reversing, metal gears etc. In my limited use to date I'm quite happy the only drawback on a lathe this size is the spindle bore. Also there was a little more backlash in the apron gears than what I would have liked.


Thanks Garth - I'm glad you like it.  Have you done any threading? I was trying to figure out if it could do an 8 TPI thread.  I have a wood lathe and one of the things that I want to do is to be able to make some things for that.


----------



## Garththomas

sorry I haven't done any threading yet, the manual says 9-44tpi


----------



## alfaspider

jdsc said:


> Brand new to the forum and looking at my first lathe. Have had some experience, though long ago with simple turning and now looking to add a lathe to my garage for small projects. I've looked at the 7 x lathes and want to try something a bit bigger. As most say, buy the biggest you can afford and you won't regret it.
> 
> As a result the G0768 seems to offer quite a bit but there just isn't much information available online. Can anyone that has one give me some feedback as to their experience with this. How is the runout, how about the electronics, reliability, etc. I have watched the YouTube videos by BobN and those are very informative but would like some more information if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I've had the G0768 for almost a year now- as first purchase.  Came OK and there are a few utube videos that give some limited info.  Has worked well considering my lack of experience- and I've got limited space so larger beds and swings were not an option.  I also didn't want to spend months rehabilitating an old belt drive unit.  

First thing was go to a QCTP, and modified a guys utube method of turning down a large bolt to compress the TP onto the compound without changing the stud or grinding the boss off:   






As a first purchase (again with limited experience and space) - I would still get this model Grizzly.  Good customer service.      But now looking at small mills, and thinking about the PM-25 rather than the G0704 due to the motor and belt drive- also the base construction appears to be more substantial, but thats a different topic?


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver

G0768 said:


> I have the G0768 and use it quite a bit.   The lack of reviews is self-perpetuating as this thread shows.
> 
> The lathe is made by Weiss as the VM210 variable speed model.  Of course everyone puts their own label on it so you have to be resourceful to find relevant info but it is quite widely used (just not so much in the US).   I can't post links yet but if you search "AMA210VG Lathe 8x16" you'll get just one example.
> 
> I'll also point out the PM1033V people are recommending is the Weiss VM250.  A bigger brother to the G0768.
> 
> I gather you are no longer considering the G0768 but if you are then I'm happy to answer questions from first hand use.



Hi, newbie here and a G0768 is what I am considering pretty strong to buy soon. Still seems there is not a lot of info on it as I have been looking on and off for a week plus now.
Since it has been almost three years - Do you still have the lathe and what would you advise about it now?
Thanks!


----------



## alfaspider

FWIW:  Have had a G0768 for about a year as first metal machine.  

Found that major limitations are really my experience as the Grizzly unit worked right out of the crate and has been more than I expected.  Utube videos mostly complain about initial conditions, and some issues that warranty should cover.  Variable speed and size- footprint of the unit were reasons of choice for this size/model, as there are many other imports to consider.  I didn't know enough a year ago to really consider other brands such as PM, and had good experience with other Grizzly products I bought for the past few years.  Also I didn't want to spend months/years rebuilding an antique that might have structural/wear issues that I could not completely appreciate at first.

Found that the stock tool post was difficult to work with, so bought a QCTP and some carbide tools- Found one fellow who had novel idea about mounting the QCTP on this model, and modified it to fit my needs: 






A year later and I'm still happy, and will now about to get a PM25mv instead of selling the G0768 on craigslist and buying a bigger swing or larger bed size.  Again- FWIW..


----------



## SBC

I have had a G0768 for about three years. Out of the box I would call it marginal at best. The headstock, motor and mountings, bed, and tailstock appear to be well machined and fit together nicely. However it was many of the minor components that were sloppy as far as fit. Inspite of those problems, I kept the machine and slowly corrected or manufactured those faulty components myself. Incidently, this is my first post on this site.

The major problems I encountered are as follows:

-Unknown to me, the spindle bearings were not seated correctly, ie too loose. This also made for a noisy machine. The overly greased bearings gave out after a few hours of heavy cutting, however replacing them was not difficult. Bought new bearing, and during replacement I slightly reduced the diameter of the left side of the spindle  journal to allow that bearing to slide along it with moderate force. Before both were so tight on the spindle you could not get a feel of the pre load on the bearing races.

-The steel saddle plates were replaced with 3/4" milled brass plates. Those gave the saddle nearly a resistance free travel along the bed. I checked the lateral play of the saddle after installing those brass plates and found it less about .0005" but only after I trued up the sliding surfaces of the saddle and compound slide by milling and then lapping the bottom of each slide on a granite slab. Both slides now travel smoothly, with no tight or loose areas along their full travel. Prior to this, the slides were in my opinion, subject to lateral and longitudinal deflection.

-The tail stock clamping plate was poorly machined, which I replaced with a thick circular brass clamping plate. Now it locks like no one's business.




-The idler pivot block was poorly machined causing the idler pulley to be canted. I machined a new pivot block to correct this which also made it easier to adjust the tension of the belts.



The minor issues I corrected:

-Mounted a A to Z QCTP. Pressed out the mounting stud and turned a hex head M8x1.25 bolt to press back in. Instead of shimmimg to raise the QCTP above the boss on the slide, I turned the bottom of the QCTP to fit over the boss.



-Raised the tail stock .005"with shims.

-Shimmed the half nut support bar to better align with the lead screw. Operates much smoother.

-Shimmed the gear pivot arm to better align the gear train, and made a few threaded shafts for gear mounts. I intend to make a new pivot arm when time allows.

-Cleaned and greased the gear box and removed metal on one of the gears to make it narrower. This allowed switching from left to right feed much easier.

Replaced the M5-0.8 clamping screws on the compound slide with M8-1.25

Added an accurate stainless degree indicator on the compound slide. By doing so it raised the compound about 0.180". The original plastic one was a joke, a bad one at that. I haven't installed a pointer on it yet. 




Other things to consider:

After purchasing this lathe I'm very hesitant to buy another Grizzly product. I considered buying a Grizzly G0704 mill, but instead paid the extra for a PM25MV with 3 axis DRO which I don't regret. Apart from safety shield pivot being too long and the gibs needing adjusting the mill hasen't needed any attention outside normal care.

Knowing what I know now I would have purchased a PM-1022V or PM-1030V lathe. I think Precision Matthews pays more attention to QA on there products. This is a statement from limited knowledge and experience of lathes and mills, so you may have a different opinion.

To sum this up, I spent alot of time thinking and devising methods to correct the stated issues. I think at this point I have a lathe that within it's size is as nearly or as good as the best similar sized lathes out there, but it took a long time to get there.


----------

